# porn



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey if i wanted to look at porn there is plenty of them on the internet..i really come here for the wonderful cockapoos and nice people ..if you can't stop the porn on here then i will have to go some where else. i really don't like it ok.. i ask management two times before,,if you girls like it that is fine .i can give you about 50 web-sites where you can find it ,but not here not with our loving poos ..thank you about it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It comes through on "spam"
It has seemed to have increased recently, 
I know it doesn't mention porn or anything *** related, until you open it up and it gives you a link.
The mods do try to prevent it & remove it when reported.
There is a button you can press on these posts & it highlights to the mods to check it out,
Please don't leave 
Just ignore all posts you think could possibly be spam, I know some are misleading


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

See....... It's disappeared already! 
Those that missed it - you should of been quicker......


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't even know how to report it but I would if I could. Don't leave Lumpy, just don't open it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I don't even know how to report it but I would if I could. Don't leave Lumpy, just don't open it!


.... You see the little red triangle to the top right of your post?
Press that and it reports the thread / post, takes you to another page, type your concerns and submit


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OK..i love this forum,it is the best one i have been in so far.i love my poo as does each one of you all love yours.trash like that don't belong here with the good people ok.i will as my son if he ,knows any thing .he has a degree in computer programing.ok thank you all so much..lumpy
ps did you all see the post about willow..


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i got in touch with my son ,,and he said there is not much you can do about it ,if you do find a way to block it they will just find another way. i'm sorry i tried .thank you all for caring ok


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> i got in touch with my son ,,and he said there is not much you can do about it ,if you do find a way to block it they will just find another way. i'm sorry i tried .thank you all for caring ok


True - they are very clever at getting through. I didn't realise you could report it. I suppose the quicker somebody notices and and reports it, the quicker it will disappear.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

UGH!!! This is driving me nuts! So sorry it's getting through. We are trying to keep up with it but as we are on different time lines it is sometimes a bit slow. Keep reporting, when something is reported an email gets sent directly to the mods to deal with it. Si it is the quickest way to bring it to our attention.
We could also do with a facility to enable us to mass delete and ban as at the moment we have to do it one by one, which is very tedious. I am going to message admin right now to see if this can be done.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's a pain I can see. I have never clicked on one of the porn messages as the titles do not appear to be dog related. Don't leave Lumpy. Just be careful what you click on.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Tinman said:


> .... You see the little red triangle to the top right of your post?
> Press that and it reports the thread / post, takes you to another page, type your concerns and submit


Thank you so much for that tip! I didn't know about that either and will sure use it from now on.
Lumpy . . . . We love you so much and I always love reading your posts so please don't leave the forum, you are valuable here.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Girls Girls Girls,,i'm not leaving ,now that i know the story and talked to my son. i have learned that there is not much that you all can do to stop it,and even if you did stop it ,they would find another way to git it in here soooo we just bite the bullet and go on with life. i love this place to much to leave and all my friends are here also.love you all ,,,Herb (Lumpy) & Ginger,,oh she says she loves you all also Haa Haa


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Good to hear Lumpy...sorry we cant do more


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey,, you do enough by just giving us a wonderful forum to chat on. and a place where we can show off our loveable poo's i think your doing just fine keep up the good work


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> It's a pain I can see. I have never clicked on one of the porn messages as the titles do not appear to be dog related. Don't leave Lumpy. Just be careful what you click on.


You don't know what your missing!!  
(Joke!!) x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Tinman..believe me it is not that great,.i have a few sites that will knock your socks off Haaa haaa,,,I'm a bad boy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it enough to just click on the hazard sign or must I fill in the report option which comes after?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

fairlie said:


> Is it enough to just click on the hazard sign or must I fill in the report option which comes after?


you can just write spam but think it will still go through if you don't write anything.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Karen you're going to get inundated now  I've started doing it already!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> Tinman..believe me it is not that great,.i have a few sites that will knock your socks off Haaa haaa,,,I'm a bad boy


I don't believe you!! Haha x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Karen you're going to get inundated now  I've started doing it already!


Oh-oh I better watch myself if you've turned into the ILMC police post reporter! 
Are you planning on turning yourself in too??  x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh-oh I better watch myself if you've turned into the ILMC police post reporter!
> Are you planning on turning yourself in too??  x


Helpful hint: Karen can't help you if you're dissatisfied with the quality of the porn advertised.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mazzapoo said:


> Karen you're going to get inundated now  I've started doing it already!


So I see!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This thread kind of cracks me up. I just avoid the ones that either have obviously sexual times in the title, message, or link. Or the posts that make no sense but have inserted key words to get through spam blockers. As for clicking on the links. Beware as some will put malware, viruses, etc into your computer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think I have managed to avoid clicking on any, don't know what you use to go on ILMC lumpy, I mostly use the laptop and if I just put the cursor on the thread title without clicking i can read the first line which usually shows me what type of post it is. ,,, I did once get websites I didn't want when typing the forum name in!! (before I was so sad that the computer know where I want to go after I.. !)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh-oh I better watch myself if you've turned into the ILMC police post reporter!
> Are you planning on turning yourself in too??  x


You better believe it and I'm taking you all down with me!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> You better believe it and I'm taking you all down with me!


Haha not without a fight - I will go out in a blaze of glory!!! :devil:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

To calm things down a bit on here I'm following Lindor's example and have taken up the innocent and relaxing art of knitting. What do you think?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the voyeur chicken


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my...... That has made my night, I'm with marzi on the chicken.
There is only one thing better than porn.........
& that's "knitted porn".... Phwoar!!!  xx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

do you knit pee-pee warmers. it is very cold here now 18 degrees.haaa haaa


----------

